# Oh, this is going to be a party........



## xdmp22 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a buddy that owes me money. He works @ a pawn shop and they recently started selling ammo. I told him he can pay me in ammo.....Woot!

His daughter has a farm outside of town.

So for this weekend the toys are coming out...

My AR, XD .45ctac, and XD9 sub compact.

Plus 1200 rounds for the 9, 800 rounds for the .45 and 1000 rounds in .223 to share equally.

Add 27 milk jugs, 15 phone books, 100 paper targets, 6 bowling pins and 38lbs of tannerite....

Id say its going to be a party...........


----------



## DANOAM (Aug 11, 2011)

So what time does all this start, I'll need directions too.


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 11, 2011)

DANOAM said:


> So what time does all this start, I'll need directions too.


 
Not sure yet......

Not my place to invite others, otherwise Id be inviting all of AS for a gun/saw gtg....we could cut all sorts of things in half with chains and bullets........


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww sigh I'd been shootin target paper for to long, I'm a yearning for cans on a fence rail n just wastin ammo. You go enjoy yourself xdmp22.

You know the ammo your shootin would cost about $2000 plus down here.


----------



## xdmp22 (Aug 12, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Aww sigh I'd been shootin target paper for to long, I'm a yearning for cans on a fence rail n just wastin ammo. You go enjoy yourself xdmp22.
> 
> You know the ammo your shootin would cost about $2000 plus down here.


 
.223 pinker can be had here for .35 to .38 cents per round, 9mm 11 bucks per 50 and .45 18 bucks for 50......I know there are pretty crazy prices around though.

Ammunition to go is good online resource if you buy big


----------

